# Farm Trailer - Because We Love Farmers



## Agrozenit Farm Equipment (Feb 13, 2015)

Farm Trailer 5 T

Length

3800 mm

Width

2000 mm

Cover

500 mm

Extension

250+250 mm

Wheel

900 x 16

Volume

5.70 m3

Loading Capacity

5 T

Weight

1540 Kg

Tipping

Rear Way Tipping

Tipping Angle

45°

http://www.agrozenit.com/Farm-Trailer-5-T-14-101-en.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitely a lot of tongue weight on this one...

Regards, Mike


----------

